# Marantz SR6005 Receiver Review: Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/marantz6005review.jpg[/img]
*Marantz SR6005 A/V Receiver Review: Discussion Thread*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*

*Summary*: The Marantz SR6005 can easily match, and in most cases best, the majority of receivers in the same price range when it comes to audio fidelity. The quality of the audio that came out of my speakers was clear, balanced, extremely dynamic and at times authoritative. I can also say without reservation that when I go to replace the Onkyo with separates, the Marantz AV7005 will be at the top of my check out list. The SR6005 is a great sounding AVR with somewhat limited extras that are now common on many of today’s network receivers however; it is very important to note that I truly believe to obtain this level of audio quality from many of today’s receivers you would need to double the price that the SR6005 can be had for on Accessories4less.com. To be honest, I never use the extras on the network receivers. I've tested the functionality to ensure there were not any issues, but I have other components that do all the things that some of these receivers boast and my components do it much more efficiently and with better quality. As I look at my next unit, I am convinced that separates is the way to go and as I said earlier, The AV7005 will be at the top of that list. However; those looking for a robust and elegant looking receiver, The Marantz SR6005 produces outstanding audio and the Accessories 4 Less price makes it an unbeatable value.

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*

This was a giveaway unit compliments of Accessories 4 Less and Home Theater Shack!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think your review kind of mimics my feelings on "lower mid-level" receivers... they _all_ had to cut costs somewhere, and I generally feel marantz cuts them elsewhere, rather than on the amp section. :T

It's nice to hear that they didn't scale back the x005 series as much as I expected. I've got an SR6003 and I've never managed to hit its limits even compared to a 550w tapco amp.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm with you on the cuts, if the basic function isn't 100% then what's the point?:huh:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

By any chance do you have any way of measuring this thing? I'd love to know what it puts out into 4 ohms / 60 degree phase angle / 2 channels driven, 1% or less THD - 190w into 6 ohms looks promising, though!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Not yet but Dave and I are looking at a couple of pieces of test gear and we should have it before this unit goes out from the giveaway so I'll definitely keep you posted.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

You probably already know this, but my choice of test piece, would undoubtedly be this guy:

http://www.audiograph.se/Downloads/PowerCube_12p_brochure_complete.pdf


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

AC4L they have great prices and sometimes i advise my friends on the south of the boarder to take a look ate there site but unfortunately they don`t ship to Canada :hissyfit:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Good review Roscoe.

I assume you meant FAR not "VAR." Either way, very confusing acronym that I tried to figure out for a long time...

I very much agree that network functions are better served with sources rather than AVRs, at this time anyway. For all the 3007 can do, its pandora and usb interface pales in comparison to my $100 blu ray player's interface for the same functions. Suppose those functions look good on the spec sheets, but I personally never use my 3007's network functions, too primitive and twitchy a interface for my taste. One thing I will say is that my Marantz will require being boxed and shipped to an authorized service center (at my expense) to upgrade my firmware from H33 to H39. Its a significant firmware update, critical and nicety fixes, but its still likely to go _undone_ unless I have issues that I cant overcome with some kind of work-around. My first work-around was bit streaming lossless dts master or dolby trueHD to the Marantz. A known issue of the 8002 is a 'thump' during lossless playback, its not loud or jarring but sounds more like someone thumping a live microphone with the palm of their hand, happens about every 10 minutes during movie playback. The easy work-around was just having the player decode and send pcm rather than bitstream, issue solved, but I still think it speaks to the power and convenience of having that feature of networking ability in regards to firmware updates.

I cant say that Im surprised by your findings on sound quality. I listened to the 3007 for just under a year, the last couple of months with an external amp. Always with a full and properly implemented 8 position Audyssey calibration and the 8002 still, even with a more simple Audyssey version and single sub output, trumped the Onkyo 3007 in detail, sound quality, and dynamics. The Marantz just seems more natural, refined and sounds seem more separated and detailed. That personal observation is based on external amplification only, so I cant really speak to the internal amps and how they compare, but I was surprised the difference in sound quality considering the 3007 is no slouch in any department. It seems, IMO, that those bells and whistles in a Onkyo do come at a price, and that price is sound quality. I have to admit, owning a Marantz comes at a price too. Could be in a higher cost, reliability, or in a sacrifice of features and maybe even all of the above.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with all of your comments. I had the same problem with my old Pioneer in that it couldn't be upgraded via the network connection which it did have. But I was able to find some sites that had the latest firmware and instructions for upgrading via the RS232 and port. But there is no reason not to have that function available moving forward.

VAR is a Value Added Reseller


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Here I was thinking Factory Authorized Reseller :bigsmile: Thanks for the new acronym.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very nice Review Dale. It will make for a very nice AVR to whoever is lucky enough to win it in the Giveaway.
I quite like the AV7005, but would still go with a Onkyo 5508 or Integra 80.2 for XT32/SubEQ HT. Especially as the 5509 and 80.3 are coming soon so there are deals to be had. If only using 1 Subwoofer, it would make me more prone to get the Marantz.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought about that but I never trust Audyssey to EQ my subs anyway so a single channel split works fine for me. I think the next time around I will be auditioning a lot of different units, but the AV7005 has to be a consideration. I'm kind of leaning towards an Anthem AVM 50V right now but I really need to save my pennies for that one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Interesting. For many, what Audyssey does with the Subwoofer is the best part. It is certainly a matter of preference and truth be told I have gone as long as 6 Months not having MultEQ XT engaged in the 4 years since I have used Audyssey equipped Components.

However, XT32/SubEQ HT really has made me an unabashed believer. I spent countless hours on Speaker Placement such that Electrostatic Speakers really require fastidious Placement to get the best out of them. Even slight changes to Toe In, etc make huge differences. Regardless, after playing Beck Sea Change SACD and The Dark Knight start to finish with both Audyssey engaged and disengaged, I will never own an AVR/SSP without XT32/SubEQ HT.

With Onkyo not offering the Flat Curve by a simple selection, I do use THX Modes (only way to get the Flat Curve with Onkyos) with ReEQ turned off and have done so with both XT and XT32. Otherwise, it feels like the Highs are attenuated or rolled off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Not a bad receiver for $500 smackers!


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice review. Agree with pretty much everything, especially the sound quality - I should, I just upgraded from a Denon 888 to a Marantz SR5005 and the sound is cleaner (open?), more full. A great buy at this price point!


----------



## stangjason (Feb 10, 2011)

How does this receiver compare to the SR6004? I've read the SR6004 though problematic has better sound but I'd love your perspective if you heard both.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice review. :T I have been useing the SR5004 for about 6 months now as a prepro/amp and I do like it. The only thing I don't like is that Marantz disables Audyssey processing when you are listening to True HD or DTS master audio something I would rather be my decision. But overall especially for music I love the sound.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I posted a few minutes ago about this giveaway and how I tried this unit out but preferred the sound of my $4000 Bryston SP1.7. Now after realizing that it’s selling for 499 at A4L It’s got me thinking on how I can use this and have my cake and eat it too!

I am currently using the 5.1 analog inputs on the Bryston to get HD audio. Having HDMI inputs would be great and if I can connect the 2 in the same system. I know I can connect both HTPCs to the 6005. The one used an Asus xonar HDAV 1.3 I can use the HDMI and I have an Echo Mona studio quality audio card that can use the 5.1 analog inputs. I would connect the 6005 to the Bryston via the 5.1 analog out and in on the Bryston.

That would give the superior audio quality of the Bryston for music and new features of the 6005. I even wonder if the Bryston would even improve the sound of the 6005.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

stangjason said:


> How does this receiver compare to the SR6004? I've read the SR6004 though problematic has better sound but I'd love your perspective if you heard both.


Sorry but I haven't had the opportunity to listen to the SR6004. I am a bit curious now though.


----------



## mahdlokg (Nov 24, 2008)

Just went into the AC4l site, and looks like they offer shipping to Canada now, although I didn't check to see shipping prices.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> How does this receiver compare to the SR6004? I've read the SR6004 though problematic has better sound but I'd love your perspective if you heard both.


I would generally be a bit wary of claims like "better sound". There's bad, and then there's good. Assuming the SR6005 doesn't sound bad, then it shouldn't sound "worse" than any other good receiver in source direct mode. I haven't heard the SR6005 myself but from what Dale says, it doesn't seem like a "bad sounding" electronic.

The problems are a very blow out of proportion to me it seems. Most people have zero issue.



tcarcio said:


> Very nice review. :T I have been useing the SR5004 for about 6 months now as a prepro/amp and I do like it. The only thing I don't like is that Marantz disables Audyssey processing when you are listening to True HD or DTS master audio something I would rather be my decision. But overall especially for music I love the sound.


The reason for this, is that the 6003/6004 didn't have a lot of processing power.

However, if your blu ray player decodes TrueHD or DTS Master, and outputs Linear PCM, you can get 100% lossless audio to your maratnz, and the audyssey will still kick in.

The problem is only with bitstreaming where the marantz has to decode the lossless codecs AND process audyssey at the same time.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

GranteedEV said:


> The reason for this, is that the 6003/6004 didn't have a lot of processing power.
> 
> However, if your blu ray player decodes TrueHD or DTS Master, and outputs Linear PCM, you can get 100% lossless audio to your maratnz, and the audyssey will still kick in.
> 
> The problem is only with bitstreaming where the marantz has to decode the lossless codecs AND process audyssey at the same time.


Really, Well I am running the Oppo BDP-93 so I am good to go. Funny that the tech from Marantz didn't mention that. Now for a newb question, What do I set the LPCM rate limit to? The recievers digital input say's it is 96k so I would assume I would set it there instead of 192k correct? Thanks for the info I love this place, I learn something new all the time here.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> What do I set the LPCM rate limit to? The recievers digital input say's it is 96k so I would assume I would set it there instead of 192k correct?


My gut tells me the sr6003/4 do 192k LPCM but i'm not sure as i don't have any multichannel 192k recordings to test it out with. - all the blu rays i have are 96khz


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

GranteedEV said:


> My gut tells me the sr6003/4 do 192k LPCM but i'm not sure as i don't have any multichannel 192k recordings to test it out with. - all the blu rays i have are 96khz


They might but I have the 5004 and I only see mention of 96k in the manual not 192k so I think it must be 96k for my setup. Thanks again.:wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

No doubt that Customs and Shipping will definitely add to the cost. It is great nonetheless that AC4L is offering Shipping to The Great White North. One thing I am concerned about is how the Warranty is going to be supported by Onkyo Canada. I would not think that they would honor the 1 Year Warranty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice review and very nice price from A4L. I also think Marantz is on top of the receiver list when it comes to aesthetics


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Honestly I would love to win the 6005 to try it out vs my 5005. I knew the 5005 had less power but that did not change the fact that I bought it a while ago because it was in my budget at the time. At the time the 5005 was like 500 and the 6005 was 700 for AC4L. I ended up having to purchase seperate amps and using it as a prepro.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought 2 receivers from ac4l both onkyos an 808 and a 3007. The prices were great. I actually had an issue with the 808 and they replaced it with another unit. They were great to work with and I will buy from them again.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

gorb said:


> Nice review and very nice price from A4L. I also think Marantz is on top of the receiver list when it comes to aesthetics


You know, that's something I didn't really go into much in the review. Marantz does make a very elegant looking piece of hardware.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually the looks of the Marantz was one thing that tipped the scales for me in choosing my 5004 over the others in my price range at the time. I just love the curves compared to the box type look of many others.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried one out last year and would have payed a grand for at that time. I really like how the Audyssy worked. In the end at that price what I have althougbh very limited sounded better.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Actually the looks of the Marantz was one thing that tipped the scales for me in choosing my 5004 over the others in my price range at the time. I just love the curves compared to the box type look of many others.


I do quite like Marantz's Industrial Design. My Marantz SR-19EX really is a beautiful AVR and only the Pioneer VSX-49txi that immediately came after it did I find to be more attractive. The 49 is a classic and weighs 70 Pounds out of the box and was the first AVR to offer Room EQ. 

As it seems with all of my prior gear, I sold my TX-SR805 and VSX-49txi to the same friend. He uses the VSX-49 to drive a pair of Dunlavy SC-IVa's and it sounds utterly wonderful. The Dunlavy's were brought down from Tennessee from my best friend from the age of 5 who owns a Professional Studio and used them for Mastering. 

It just so happens that his Wife's Grandmother lives on the same Barrier Island that I do and comes down several times a year. He replaced the Dunlavy's with a pair of Focal Active Speakers that cost over 10 grand. He still is not sure he made the right call getting rid of the SC-IVa's. Aside from them honestly being Coffin sized, they are transcendent and surprisingly easy to drive given the size.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

ghost rider said:


> I tried one out last year and would have payed a grand for at that time. I really like how the Audyssy worked. In the end at that price what I have althougbh very limited sounded better.


My mistake I tried the 6006 and it had Audyssy. The 6006 is still selling for $1200 or so. My guess is they will sound the same except for Audyssy. Makes me think I won't be buying one.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

ghost rider said:


> My mistake I tried the 6006 and it had Audyssy. The 6006 is still selling for $1200 or so. My guess is they will sound the same except for Audyssy. Makes me think I won't be buying one.


Both the 6005 and 6006 have Audyssey. The 6006 just has a slightly more advanced version - MultiEQ-XT - whereas the 6005 just has MultiEQ. The XT version has higher filter resolution for the speakers... but both versions are equal in resolution for the sub.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

alphaiii said:


> Both the 6005 and 6006 have Audyssey. The 6006 just has a slightly more advanced version - MultiEQ-XT - whereas the 6005 just has MultiEQ. The XT version has higher filter resolution for the speakers... but both versions are equal in resolution for the sub.



And depending on your speakers that could make a difference, the more advanced version should not be underestimated. In my case the Infinity Primus highs can be hard to control and create more fatigue, thats exacerbated by lower resolution filters in my Marantz's MultiEQ. While, IMO, audio resolution and hdmi stability is higher with the Marantz, my Onkyo 3007 with it's XT version better reins-in the highs, making them sound better and less fatiguing. Obviously if you start with better speakers that are more controllable it might be a non-issue for you...


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

(My attempt at a qualifying post for the SR6005 Giveaway)

I have one of these sitting around on my shelf waiting to be used. Cant use it just yet because there's a whole lotta clutter around the space we need to set up everything. Reading the review just makes me more excited!


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

alphaiii said:


> Both the 6005 and 6006 have Audyssey. The 6006 just has a slightly more advanced version - MultiEQ-XT - whereas the 6005 just has MultiEQ. The XT version has higher filter resolution for the speakers... but both versions are equal in resolution for the sub.


My mistake. I went to Marantz's 6005 web page and was scanning it and overlooked the 2 line discription. I guess I was expecting more info with an Audyssey icon.:bigsmile:


----------



## czgdjzy (Mar 24, 2011)

VERY EXCITED MY MARANTZ SR5200 NEED UPGREATED!:yikes:


----------



## wallyjog (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a 6005 paired up wity a 7055 amp and could not be more pleased. This replaced my sr sr9300 which is one of the finest sounding receivers that marantz ever produced.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Is there a way to find out what version of firmware in currently on a SR6005? And would anyone happen to know what is the latest version?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If you call tech support they can walk you through it...Tech & Operational Support hours:
9:00 AM to 5:00 PM ET, M-F
Tel. 201-762-6666
Fax. 201-762-6687


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmpf...Tried cust. service (online), they just told me it's not meant to be upgraded by endusers. Wouldn't tell me how to find out what version is on it or what # is the latest...

Not able to call during those business hours...

Thanks


----------

